# Dealer changes T&C's after 30 days from order



## Cobnut (Sep 21, 2009)

Greetings everyone, placed order for TTC 2.0TDI SLINE SE Last week of July to catch Audis TT Coupe offer at 9.7% APR only to find my dealership tried to reject the Audi offer because any finance deals are only valid for 30 days! Thought this was a bit rich since all TT's are on at least three month lead times. Anyone got stories of dealerships changing deals after 30 days. :x


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

read your contract again it might stipulate 30 days but that May be after ROG (receipt of goods) which means after you have received the car if your credit does not go through after 30 days then the dealership can change to a new a lender and even then the dealership must inform you that Audi credit had rejected you as a borrower. The dealer still has to allow you to find other lenders. Call Audi credit department and find out for yourself do not rely on the dealership. It is your hard earned money not theirs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome once you get your TT dont forget tojoin the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Cobnut (Sep 21, 2009)

Appreciate the advice and thanks for the welcome.


----------



## simmo (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Cobnut!

Your dealer can't change the terms. Finance is valid for 90 days and cars should be delivered in this timescale. HOWEVER, with a TT S Line SE, it was/is such a popular offer you won't get your car in 90 days (unless it's a stock car en-route to the UK/dealer). Which dealer are you using?

I ordered an S Line SE 1st week of July, build w/49 now!!! So, that's 5 months until delivery.... Audi will be honouring my trade in value, the finance and the current VAT rate (or I go to BMW or Mercedes!)

Simmo


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Cobnut (Sep 21, 2009)

Northeast Audi. I was originally told December delivery by the sales rep delivery but refused to order. The sales manager followed up by changing an existing pre order for October they had in their system to the TTC TDI S line SE spec we wanted. I have enquired repeatedly about delivery to the sales manager and he keeps reiterating week 40 build and 3 week window for delivery. Fingers crossed it will be built sometime this week.


----------

